# Snake Poo?



## hoopdad (Apr 12, 2015)

We fed our new (and first) corn snake on Monday morning. This morning I noticed in one corner, some chalky substance, with a couple of black smudges as well - is this the start of a poo? Should I be concerned, or will the rest come in its own time? He seems well in himself, and we took him out this morning and he was happily exploring, and seemed fine.


----------



## hoopdad (Apr 12, 2015)

By the way, he's a juvenile, and it was a pinkie he ate.


----------



## Badgerroy (Mar 16, 2015)

That pretty much is the snake poo. Snakes body's are very good at using just about every bit of its prey so there isn't very much waste left to be excreted.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

I understood that the white chalky stuff was urates ( dried urune to prevent loss of water ) . I suppose the black smudges will be a bit of waste material .
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=s...sg=&sa=X&ei=3PxBVb26EJOMaJ_1gMgF&ved=0CCMQ7Ak


----------



## Badgerroy (Mar 16, 2015)

I took the black smudges to be the other.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

Badgerroy said:


> I took the black smudges to be the other.


Yeah ... I was editing as you wrote this 
There's presumably a smelly mess on the way 

Corn snake excretion has to be one of the smelliest .


----------



## hoopdad (Apr 12, 2015)

Nice, thanks! Good to know :2thumb:



Zincubus said:


> Yeah ... I was editing as you wrote this
> There's presumably a smelly mess on the way
> 
> Corn snake excretion has to be one of the smelliest .


----------



## hoopdad (Apr 12, 2015)

Yes, it was urates. Ok, so the black dots will likely be followed by a proper #2 .



Zincubus said:


> I understood that the white chalky stuff was urates ( dried urune to prevent loss of water ) . I suppose the black smudges will be a bit of waste material .
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=s...sg=&sa=X&ei=3PxBVb26EJOMaJ_1gMgF&ved=0CCMQ7Ak


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

If it is only a small snake on pinks, that is probably the whole poop and urates tbh


----------



## hoopdad (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks Teeny - yup, he's only little (just shy of 40cm), and the pinkie he head made a nice sized bulge in his tummy. Impressive that they're so efficient at absorbing their food.



TEENY said:


> If it is only a small snake on pinks, that is probably the whole poop and urates tbh


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

hoopdad said:


> Thanks Teeny - yup, he's only little (just shy of 40cm), and the pinkie he head made a nice sized bulge in his tummy. Impressive that they're so efficient at absorbing their food.


Awwww bless. Make the most of these tiny poops, they get much bigger and stinkier lol


----------



## hoopdad (Apr 12, 2015)

lol, thanks - will do! I'm glad my better half didn't know that they get so aromatic before he arrived!


----------

